# Moose play too!



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Here is an adorable video clip that will make you smile: 




The song is just beautiful and made my morning. Had to share.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

so sweet!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Precious! Thanks for sharing, Marj.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Wouldn't that have been amazing too actually be there watching this!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, that is sweet!

When we were coming back home from our vacation in Yellowstone, we stopped at my uncle's home. He has a creek that runs past the house that invites a lot of wildlife and two young male deer were born there last year and still live there. When you pull into the driveway, the two strikers (I think that is the correct name for the young deer) are waiting there. Now, it probably won't be such a great thing to have two males with full racks around when they reach puberty, but it is sweet now to see them up close and playing around on their lawn too.

Moose are such neat creatures!


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

That was so beautiful. thank for sharing


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

Thanks for sharing, so sweet!! Alison Krauss did a beautiful thing there!! I used the song for one of my wedding slideshows..it was a Country themed weddings and this one was perfect!!


----------

